# Emergency ! SOS!



## ghantaukay (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just placed an order for an Asus P8P67-Pro motherboard from theitdepot.com.The dealer is ready to ship the mobo tomorrow.I just got an email from a friend saying that all P67 mobos  SATA 3 GB/sec ports would degrade in performance with time. So all motherboards from all brands (GIgabyte,MSI, Asus, Intel and others) that were shipped in the first installment had this problem. I am in a fix. Can anyone tell me if this is true and if there is any alternative mobo that I can order instead of P67 .I already have the Sandy Bridge processor i5 2500 K which I purchased just last week .Waiting anxiously for a response from you guys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

call itdepot and ask them whether they have the B3 revision of that motherboard or not? if yes then get it otherwise cancel the order and wait.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ As said above, confirm whether it is B3 revison or not. Most probably it should be. *Do not* buy the motherboard unless it is B3 revision.

Refer to this thread for more information: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...entify-asus-new-b3-revision-motherboards.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 10, 2011)

Hardware BBQ: Note to Asus/ Gigabyte P67/H67 B2 Chipset users: SATA Validation tool


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> call itdepot and ask them whether they have the B3 revision of that motherboard or not? if yes then get it otherwise cancel the order and wait.


JSingh...wait...what a wonderful four letter word...short and sweet but the real thing is a pain in the u no wat...but there is hardly anything else to do....o dear...kab ayega April...KABBB!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

^^fruit of patience is always sweet


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 18, 2011)

am still waiting......W...A...I...T....I........N.............GGGGGGGG !!


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey....its 28th March...and is that my hair in the mirror....already growing grey........brrrrrr...waiting waiting waiting....Rip Van Winkle...where are u?


----------

